# Die richtige Ram Speicher



## Nabi (15. September 2007)

hallo ,
folgendes poblem habe ich : ich habe eine neue DDRam gekauft und auf mein PC installiert , aber mein PC system Stürtz ab , und funktioniert nicht einwandfrei , ab und zu 
von selbst neu startet ,  programme wie Systeminformation , internet explorer funktionieren nicht .. dann habe ich entschieden die neue Ram speicher zu etfernen , jetzt funktioniert das system wieder einwandfrei , meine frage ist , warum passiert das ? , muss man bestimmte Ram Speicher kaufen und welche ? , woher erkenne ich die richtige Ram speicher ? , ich weiss nur dass , meine PC - Motherbord mit DD-Ram funktioniert , aber die frage ist : kann man jede DD-Ram installieren , oder gibt es regeln ? , wenn ich jetzt neue kaufen muss woher weiss ich dass der system nicht  wieder abstürtzen wird? 
Danke für jede  antwort


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. September 2007)

Es gibt Regeln. Etwa, dass die eingebauten Module die gleiche Taktfrequenz haben müssen. Und wenn möglich die gleiche Größe. Das ist allerdings nicht so wichtig. Es kann auch sein, dass das Modul einfach beschädigt war und du es austauschen musst.


----------



## Nabi (16. September 2007)

Meine Ram Speicher arbeitet mit 167/333 MHZ 

es gibt mit 166 MHZ und 333 MHZ und auch  266 MHZ , welche ist am bestens zu wählen ?
und was bedeutet PC2100 oder PC2700 ?


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. September 2007)

PC2700 ist äquivalent zu 333MHz. Generell ist es vorteilhaft eher geringere Takte und dafür mehr Ram zu wählen. Sprich: schneller ist besser aber mehr von langsamen Ram ist besser als weniger von schnellem Ram. Und wie gesagt sollten sie die gleiche Taktfrequenz haben weil sonst alle Riegel auf der Frequenz des langsamsten Rams laufen. Hast du etwa einen Riegel mit 266MHz, einen mit 333MHz und einen mit 400MHz laufen der 333er und der 400er auf 266MHz wodurch du einfach Leistung verschenkst.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (17. September 2007)

Schau in dem Handbuch deines Motherboards nach, welche Ram-Riegel unterstützt werden.

Bei manch Ram-Hersteller, wie z.B. Kingston kannst du auf deren Seite durch Eingabe deines Motherboards die unterstützten Riegel anzeigen lassen.
http://www.kingston.com/deroot/default.asp


----------

